# Drop the pilot



## CQB (Oct 18, 2013)

You would think the reverse is true. The further away you go from the FATA, the more drones are on the nose. 

NATIONAL surveys find that Pakistanis are overwhelmingly opposed to CIA drone strikes against suspected militants in the tribal badlands close to the Afghan border. The strikes are seen by many as an abuse of sovereignty, a symbol of American arrogance and the cause of civilian deaths. So when Sofia Khan, a school administrator from Islamabad, travelled with hundreds of anti-drone campaigners to a ramshackle town bordering the restive Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) last October she was stunned by what some tribesmen there had to say.

http://www.economist.com/news/asia/...akistanis-are-favour-drone-strikes-drop-pilot


----------

